# Merc 4-stroke 20hp prop?



## Lambob (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi everyone, newbie new boat owner here...Lowe 1672 HD with 2008 merc 20 hp 4-stroke with SE sport 200 hydrofoil, and engine elevated about 1.5 inches above top of transom.  Have 6 days on the water all on bulls bay, SC and stock aluminum prop already looks more like 6 years on the water.  Wondering recommendation for new prop...bottom of transom is flat, boat weighs approx. 500lbs (after installation of homemade poling platform and cedar front deck), with need for getting on plane quickly taking precedence over top speed.  Thanks for any responses, and thanks for everyone's participation in a great forum otherwise... entertaining and i have leaned alot previously.


----------

